# My favorite classical Arias!



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I mentioned this before, but my dad would always severely punish me for listening to opera if he found out, even if I only had headphones on. But he died recently so now I am free to listen to classical music and come back to this forum 

So the first thing I'd like to invite you to do is take a look at a series I'm doing on youtube, where I will be posting my favorite arias, the rest will be coming later but this is number 1:






Hopefully you enjoy them as much as I do


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I guess that's ONE way to get your child to listen to classical music. I'll tell mine that it's only for adults.  Right now, my favorite classical aria is Porgi amor, qualche ristoro.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

If we're talking classical as in Mozart, Salieri and Cimarosa as opposed to just 'western art music', then you might enjoy this:






Diana Damrau isn't my favourite, but relatively early in her career she was incredible. Sometimes she still is


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

marinasabina said:


> I guess that's ONE way to get your child to listen to classical music. I'll tell mine that it's only for adults.  Right now, my favorite classical aria is Porgi amor, qualche ristoro.


Haha I've also considering applying this type of psychology when I have kids. I'm going to tell them "No broccoli until your room is clean!"


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

The famous queen of the night Aria from Magic Flute would be my favorite. I just can't imagine anything better.


----------



## Naccio (Jul 16, 2014)

Does any one know of movements as sublime as the duet of flowers by Bizet I believe...thank you!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

One of the most beautiful Mozart arias I've ever heard is Servilia's "_S'altro che lagrime_" from _La Clemenza di Tito_. Here's a lovely version by Kathleen Battle.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

fuzzyLogic said:


> Well I mentioned this before, but my dad would always severely punish me for listening to opera if he found out, even if I only had headphones on. But he died recently so now I am free to listen to classical music and come back to this forum


What a shame your father felt like this about opera and how terribly sad that you had to wait until he died to explore it further. My condolences to you.



fuzzyLogic said:


> So the first thing I'd like to invite you to do is take a look at a series I'm doing on youtube, where I will be posting my favorite arias, the rest will be coming later but this is number 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful aria and I'm not surprised it's one of your favourites - one of mine too.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your favourites.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Naccio said:


> Does any one know of movements as sublime as the duet of flowers by Bizet I believe...thank you!


you mean by Delibes. Try *Ah, perdona al primo affetto* from _La clemenza di Tito_.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Naccio said:


> Does any one know of movements as sublime as the duet of flowers by Bizet I believe...thank you!


You may find what you're looking for in a lot of sacred works.


----------



## Idit (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Favourite Arias Madness! Its like saying "What was your favourite Orgasm?" 

R Strauss Electra " Allein, weh ganz allein"
Puccini Tosca "Ah, quegli occhi! Qual occhio al mondo"
Bellini La Sonnambula " Ah! non credea mirarti"

Thats today..Tommorow Who knows?


----------

